# Motor Units from UK



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I came across this manufacturer the other day. They have a neat equivalent of the old NWSl Magic Carpet drive:












The plate is a torque-reaction plate to stop the drive twisting. The website for more info is: 
http://www.peterspoerermodelengineers.com/ 
Spoerer also sells a 'budget motor' drive for less than $20:


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete, can you get those drives with 33" diameter wheels? (You know where I'm going with that...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter Spoerer is one of the stalwarts of Gauge 1 here in UK and has a formidable reputation as an innovator, especially with electronic components and applications. He was the first to provide a drop-in r/c unit for the AccuCraft 'Flying Scotsman' and has since gone on to do the same for many other sparkie G1 models. He is also a remarkably nice guy, too. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
G1MRA #3641


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 13 Apr 2011 10:45 AM 
Pete, can you get those drives with 33" diameter wheels? (You know where I'm going with that...) 

Later, 

K 
Kevin,

The web site says they come with 34mm wheels. You might want to check my math, but that should be a 27" wheel in 1:20.3

And for those of not in the know, where are you going with that?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By East Broad Top on 13 Apr 2011 10:45 AM 
Pete, can you get those drives with 33" diameter wheels? (You know where I'm going with that...) 

Later, 

K Kevin 
The motor that Pete shows is the Fosmotor - available with 30.8mm & 34.4mm wheels. His website is at http://www.peterspoerermodelenginee...fo.php?p=1


----------

